# Head Help!!!!!



## Auditech516 (Jan 4, 2012)

I currently have a 20v 5 Cyl head im looking to get ride of, I beleave it is off a turbo block. How do I identify it so i know what it is.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Auditech516 said:


> I currently have a 20v 5 Cyl head im looking to get ride of, I beleave it is off a turbo block. How do I identify it so i know what it is.


There should be a serial number stamped into it. It will either be AAN or 3B.


----------

